# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Looking for MSI Bluetooth USB adapter

## CptBill

Ok..an kai den eimai sto sosto forum peri Bluetooth nomizw pos eiste oi pio psagmenoi panw se wireless themata kai isos me voithisete. Psaxnw gia ena USB adaptor tis MSI kai sigkekrimena to montelo MSI-6967. Mexri stigmis den exw kataferei na vrw site pou na kanei shipping to sigkekrimeno montelo ellada. Exei parei pouthena to mati sas ton sigkekrimeno adaptor na poleitai eite se ellada eite sto eksoteriko? Any clues pos mporw na to agorasw?



Thanks in advance

----------


## dti

Πές μας πού το έχεις βρει να πωλείται (εντός ΗΠΑ καλύτερα) και θα δούμε τί μπορούμε να κάνουμε  :: 
Check http://www.myus.com ...και πες μας αν σ' ενδιαφέρει...

----------


## CptBill

http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.asp?action=info&p=25406 
http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.asp?action=info&p=25406 
http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.asp?action=info&p=25406 
http://www.komplett.de/k/ki.asp?action=info&p=25406 

Apo europh ta parapanw ta opoia distixos den kanoun shipping sto eksoteriko.

----------


## dti

Για δες:  ::  

http://www.knowledgemicro.com/detail.ph ... MSI-6967_1 $51.45

http://www.memman.com/itemdetail.asp?itemid=1339 $56

Και τα δύο είναι στις ΗΠΑ, το πρώτο ταχυδρομεί παντού, το δεύτερο μόνο εντός ΗΠΑ.

Καλό φαίνεται και πολύ φθηνό.
Μου έκανε εντύπωση τα 200 μ. εμβέλεια και τα 18 dbm μέγιστη ισχύς εκπομπής  ::

----------


## CptBill

To proto website paradoksos den kanei shipping se Ellada. Telika epeidh exw kourastei poli me to thema tou sigkekrimenou adaptora telika egkateleipsa. Apofasisa na parageilw ton adaptora tis Acer pou kanei 55 euro apo to computeruniverse.net  ::

----------


## dti

> To proto website paradoksos den kanei shipping se Ellada. Telika epeidh exw kourastei poli me to thema tou sigkekrimenou adaptora telika egkateleipsa. Apofasisa na parageilw ton adaptora tis Acer pou kanei 55 euro apo to computeruniverse.net


Ναι δεν έχει την Ελλάδα στη λίστα των χωρών που στέλνει ταχυδρομικώς , αλλά κάπου αλλού γράφει οτι πουλά worldwide. 
Τέσπα, ίσως ένα e-mail να μας έλυνε την απορία...

----------

